# Chrome Sliding Cabinet Organizer For Pantry



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Finally got around to installing a sliding drawer in our pantry in the 250RS. We have 2 stacked pantry's next to our refrigerator. This sliding shelve was really easy to install. We purchased them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond - click here. I am pretty sure DW had a coupon and our total was minus 20% off.

Attached are the install pics....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> Finally got around to installing a sliding drawer in our pantry in the 250RS. We have 2 stacked pantry's next to our refrigerator. This sliding shelve was really easy to install. We purchased them at Bed, Bath, and Beyond - click here. I am pretty sure DW had a coupon and our total was minus 20% off.
> 
> Attached are the install pics....


Love it!


----------



## scotnali (Apr 12, 2010)

I just went on their web site and there are three sizes... Which ones fit perfectly? They look great!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

scotnali said:


> I just went on their web site and there are three sizes... Which ones fit perfectly? They look great!!!


Its the 11 inch one - click on the link in my first post.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks good but I am surprised you had to add sliding pantry drawers knowing that since at least 2004 (for a 2005 model OB) that sliding pantry drawers were built in already (on the 21rs at least).


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Looks good but I am surprised you had to add sliding pantry drawers knowing that since at least 2004 (for a 2005 model OB) that sliding pantry drawers were built in already (on the 21rs at least).


Nope, not any in my 2011 250RS either from factory.


----------



## outbackmomma (May 5, 2011)

I have a 2011 210R and no sliding drawers....those look great! I'm gonna definetly do it. Question though. Our pantry is really deep, are the drawers as deep as the pantry? If they are that is the perfect solution to utilize that space. I'm constantly stretching to reach all the way back there.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I purchased some of these for my home, in my island cabinets. They work great, and I think they're a little cheaper, at Lowe's, where I got mine. Easy to install and slide in/out really well.
Darlene


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

outbackmomma said:


> I have a 2011 210R and no sliding drawers....those look great! I'm gonna definetly do it. Question though. Our pantry is really deep, are the drawers as deep as the pantry? If they are that is the perfect solution to utilize that space. I'm constantly stretching to reach all the way back there.


There is some space behind the drawers to maybe fit a box of crackers or cereal, but, thats about it.

The only problem we had (and resolved) was while traveling the sliders would push the pantry door open. To fix this, we used some bungee cords to hold the door closed while in motion - until I can figure something else out.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

rdvholtwood said:


> *The only problem we had (and resolved) was while traveling the sliders would push the pantry door open. To fix this, we used some bungee cords to hold the door closed while in motion* - until I can figure something else out.


Funny how this issue has been an ongoing "mod" for sliding pantry shelves on this forum since at least 2004.

Our fix? We bought a real cheap "4 pack of rubber wedge door stops" at a dollar type store and simply tucked one wedge under each sliding shelf.

Works like a champ on the apparently old style OB built-in sliding pantry shelves. I would think it should work with any self installs as well.

Sample for visual: http://www.amazon.com/National-Hardware-V334-2-Pack-4-Inch/dp/B002KFZVCU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308002090&sr=8-3

Best of luck in choosing your easy fix.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Mgonzo2u said:


> *The only problem we had (and resolved) was while traveling the sliders would push the pantry door open. To fix this, we used some bungee cords to hold the door closed while in motion* - until I can figure something else out.


Funny how this issue has been an ongoing "mod" for sliding pantry shelves on this forum since at least 2004.

Our fix? We bought a real cheap "4 pack of rubber wedge door stops" at a dollar type store and simply tucked one wedge under each sliding shelf.

Works like a champ on the apparently old style OB built-in sliding pantry shelves. I would think it should work with any self installs as well.

Sample for visual: http://www.amazon.com/National-Hardware-V334-2-Pack-4-Inch/dp/B002KFZVCU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308002090&sr=8-3

Best of luck in choosing your easy fix.








[/quote]

Actually, we didn't know this would be a problem or never thought of it - until our first trip out with the new slider. The door stops sound like a good idea - if we run into problems with our current fix, we will give them a try. Thanks.


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I would think you would want to avoid having a bungee cord giving the appearnce of holding things together on such a nice rig.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I would think you would want to avoid having a bungee cord giving the appearnce of holding things together on such a nice rig.


The bungee works fine for us and it doesn't look that bad and its only to where we get to our destination.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

we use a loop of velcro between the handles to hold the cupboards shut. Not sure it would work on the pantry though.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Traveling Tek said:


> we use a loop of velcro between the handles to hold the cupboards shut. Not sure it would work on the pantry though.


I like the idea of the rubber door stops for the sliding rack, but, after 5 hours of travel on Sunday, the bungees worked fine.


----------



## CampingRus (Jun 20, 2011)

We have a 2012 250rs. Dh went to go install the chrome baskets from BBB and discovered we have a lip on the front of the cabinets. In order to get the drawer to slide out, he has to build up a bit. He hasn't intalled it yet, but has purchased maple to stain before the install.

Did anyone have to build up before installing them?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

CampingRus said:


> We have a 2012 250rs. Dh went to go install the chrome baskets from BBB and discovered we have a lip on the front of the cabinets. In order to get the drawer to slide out, he has to build up a bit. He hasn't intalled it yet, but has purchased maple to stain before the install.
> 
> Did anyone have to build up before installing them?


There is a 1/4 inch lip in our 250RS which is an '09. The chrome slider cleared it with no problems. I guess the cabinets in the 2012 models are different.


----------

